# Root-Rechte durch Linux-Kernel-Bug



## Newsfeed (18 August 2010)

Durch eine Schwachstelle in der Speicherverwaltung des Linux-Kernel können Anwendungen ihren Code mit Root-Rechten ausführen. Der Fehler ist offenbar seit Einführung der Version 2.6 im Kernel zu finden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

